# Strange behaviour when using /boot/pxeboot



## errorsmith (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have a working pxeboot setup, able to boot windows 7 and two different linux distros via PXE and NFS. To achieve this, I'm using iPXE to create a menu in wich a user can select the system to load. Now I want to add FreeBSD to the menu as follows. The user should be able to choos from one of the following: 
- FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE (amd64)
- FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE (x86)
- FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE

To chainload the approbiate load, I'm using this ipxe script: 

```
#!ipxe
dhcp
kernel tftp://192.168.20.1/clients/freebsd-amd64/boot/pxeboot
boot
```

This loads pxeboot correctly and executes it. After this, pxeboot sends an additional DHCP request to my server, but this times out. I don't know why, because in any other aspect my configuration is working. So I did a packet trace and found out that pxeboot sends out the dhcp request with a wrong IP as source.

Any hints why it does this and how to fix it? I can provide a trace of the complete boot process if needed, just in case any one wants to have a look by himself.

With kind regards,
errorsmith


----------

